# Sex offence CHarges



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/tim-bachman-bto-founding-member-charged-with-sex-offences

BTO founding member Tim Bachman Charged - again - With sex related crimes/complaints. 

Damn.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

kinda looks like a Ford brother


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> kinda looks like a Ford brother


or Brian Burke.


Great, another pedo rockstar crawls out from under his rock.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Definitely not the way to take care of business.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Obviously 2 sides to every story. 

The article says he was found Not Guilty the previous time he was charged. 
I know the Crown will not always charge for every complaint, meaning the crown sometimes holds complaints "in reserve" in case of failure to convict on the first set of charges. 

Makes me wonder if this is the case here, 

or

Is this second set of charges a false accusation? 

Thank god I don't work in the legal system to try and figure out the real accusations from the fake.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In the meantime, the governing principle is: _innocent until proven guilty in a court of law_.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

mhammer said:


> In the meantime, the governing principle is: _innocent until proven guilty in a court of law_.


Unfortunately, it rarely works that way if the accusations are of a sexual nature.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> In the meantime, the governing principle is: _innocent until proven guilty in a court of law_.


well, it's supposed to be that way but it's not reality, is it? and anyhow, when it comes to people being repeatedly charged, and being able to afford top shelf lawyers, i say if it walks like a duck....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

His face and name have been posted all over the internet and in the papers.

If he's found innocent it will be a foot note on page 12 of section B.

Not nearly as interesting.

In a sense, I hope he _is _guilty because his name and reputation are irreparably damaged.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mhammer said:


> In the meantime, the governing principle is: _innocent until proven guilty in a court of law_.


I remember when I was charged for wreckless driving. Cop mentioned to the judge that my lap top was open in the passenger seat during the fender bender.

I don't own a lap top or anything that looks like one. 

Real eye opener. 

Until Bachman gropes me, I take it all with a grain of salt.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

My uncle was a BC Supreme Court judge. To say the least over the years, he had nothing good to say on the subject of truth and police on the witness stand.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

james on bass said:


> Unfortunately, it rarely works that way if the accusations are of a sexual nature.


On the contrary. The law seems to be more than lenient when the accused is a celebrity of some note.

he's due his day on court, but IMO, to be charged multiple times with sex crimes but completely innocent, well, he should play the lottery and avoid lightning strikes, cuz that's about the same odds.

in the very least, he needs to be educated/reprimanded for whatever behaviours/indiscretions have gotten him in these situations, if he is in fact "innocent" of the charges.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> My uncle was a BC Supreme Court judge.


Tucker?

If so, were related.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Tucker?
> 
> If so, were related.


No, it's Judge Caldwell, retired.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> No, it's Judge Caldwell, retired.


Long shot, I know. But I didn't know much about my uncle. He was kind of antisocial.
So, I thought, "What the heck?" It was worth asking.

He's retired and gone now.

/end thread hijack.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> His face and name have been posted all over the internet and in the papers.
> 
> If he's found innocent it will be a foot note on page 12 of section B.
> 
> Not nearly as interesting.


Point taken. I have an ex bro-inlaw with similar charges. I have not been able to follow the court process in the media and can only find the original media pieces on the original charges.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

mhammer said:


> In the meantime, the governing principle is: _innocent until proven guilty in a court of law_.


This would be true if he had only been charged once but he has had many complaints about sexual touching and more of minor children. Sorry but when it comes to kids being abused I would rather be overly aggressive in pursuing criminal charges against the pig for doing anything with a child. Just because he got off the first time doesn't mean that it didn't happen and there were other complaints that the victims did not want to pursue. ship
victim first and then he can have what ever rights are left


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think any of us have enough facts to make any kind of judgement at this point.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> This would be true if he had only been charged once but he has had many complaints about sexual touching and more of minor children. Sorry but when it comes to kids being abused I would rather be overly aggressive in pursuing criminal charges against the pig for doing anything with a child. Just because he got off the first time doesn't mean that it didn't happen and there were other complaints that the victims did not want to pursue. ship
> victim first and then he can have what ever rights are left


Pretty sick point of view. 30 years ago I had a real bad breakup with a physcotic bitch. She had 4 children one of which is mine. To get back at me she threatened to call the CAS and accuse me of child molestation. After she threatened I called the cops and CAS my self to tell her what she was threatening. The CAS talked to the kids and found no basis. So if some where down the line I was accused again by someone trying to get to me I guess in your books I'm good as guilty eh? 
Now take someone who's famous and could have many enemies. I still say innocent till proven guilty. Many innocent lives have been ruined from false accusations. Hopefully some day you're not on that end of it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Pretty sick point of view. 30 years ago I had a real bad breakup with a physcotic bitch. She had 4 children one of which is mine. To get back at me she threatened to call the CAS and accuse me of child molestation. After she threatened I called the cops and CAS my self to tell her what she was threatening. The CAS talked to the kids and found no basis. So if some where down the line I was accused again by someone trying to get to me I guess in your books I'm good as guilty eh?
> Now take someone who's famous and could have many enemies. I still say innocent till proven guilty. Many innocent lives have been ruined from false accusations. Hopefully some day you're not on that end of it.


One of the greatest fears a man could have. The only thing worse than harming a child for sexual gratification would be to be falsely accused of the same.

Anyone who makes such a false accusation should be put away for life.

Good thinking on your part. She should have been charged with uttering threats.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> One of the greatest fears a man could have. The only thing worse than harming a child for sexual gratification would be to be falsely accused of the same.
> 
> Anyone who makes such a false accusation should be put away for life.
> 
> Good thinking on your part. She should have been charged with uttering threats.


Yeah I freaked out knowing that the law and people in general have a lynch mob mentality when it comes to this. I called the police first. They came to my house to interview me. Basically they said there is nothing they could do. If she followed through on her threat they would arrest me plain and simple. So thats when I called the CAS. They were interested right away and wanted to interview the children. They set up 3 different interviews and she failed to show up for any of them. Finally I went to her house and demanded the children so that I could take them And she let me. The CAS took the children in to a room while I waited and after about an hour came out and told me the children have no idea what she was asking them and they found no basis and closed the case. The mother was (and still is) very unpredictable. I was lucky she let me take the children when I asked for them. Which alone would prove she was either nuts or the claims were false. In the end she never did file any accusations. Most likely scared she'd be caught lying and suffer charges. 
But I wonder how many out there are vindictive enough to take that chance.
Children definitely need to be protected but this attitude of better safe then sorry at the expense of everyone elses liberty is not the answer.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah I freaked out knowing that the law and people in general have a lynch mob mentality when it comes to this. I called the police first. They came to my house to interview me. Basically they said there is nothing they could do. If she followed through on her threat they would arrest me plain and simple. So thats when I called the CAS. They were interested right away and wanted to interview the children. They set up 3 different interviews and she failed to show up for any of them. Finally I went to her house and demanded the children so that I could take them And she let me. The CAS took the children in to a room while I waited and after about an hour came out and told me the children have no idea what she was asking them and they found no basis and closed the case. The mother was (and still is) very unpredictable. I was lucky she let me take the children when I asked for them. Which alone would prove she was either nuts or the claims were false. In the end she never did file any accusations. Most likely scared she'd be caught lying and suffer charges.
> But I wonder how many out there are vindictive enough to take that chance.
> Children definitely need to be protected but this attitude of better safe then sorry at the expense of everyone elses liberty is not the answer.


Bloody nightmare.

Like I said, anyone who falsely accuses a person of such a horrific thing should be shot and pissed on.

Glad it worked out in your case.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

While I feel for your case and any others that have been falsely accused ( and I agree that they should actually spend time in jail if they did so to get an upper hand on a custody case ) but we need to protect the children. So you are a grown man who understands that there are vindictive people out there and it breaks my heart that a false accusition had been brought against you, but now imagine the horror of a child being molested for sexual gratification so then what is the answer. I don't have one except to say that you can carry that weight of such a horrific charge but can say a 12 year old or a 10 year old or say a 6 or 3 year old.
Yes maybe my attitude is not the best but until we find an answer its all I have. ship


----------

